# Airboats



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

So I'm thinking that I may get an airboat before next season opens up. Thoughts? Would you do that over a john boat with a mud buddy or something similar? I've never been on an airboat, but the ice this year has made me rethink getting a regular boat.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

First thing you should do is go to this web site:

http://www.utairboat.com/

It is an excellent resource for all things airboat related.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I have owned a air pusher over a jon boat.... Not the way to go not as safe needs to have a chine. my advise is spend a good amount and get one that wont break down as much and is reliable. owning an airboat is very expensive way to shoot ducks I enjoy it but its a gas hog. you want to run the ice I suggest poly on the bottom. I watched a guy this year tear the bottom of his boat all up on the ice... there is alot of good people at the website above ask them they will tell ya!!!


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

As Jeff said - check our the UT Airboat web site. Feel free to post up your questions there. You are welcome to PM me with questions as well. These boats are not cheap. They take a ton of abuse. Each season, you are reparing or replacing something. The airboat association participates in several nesting projects in the spring. Come out and hop in a boat with someone and take a ride. We won't turn away anyone willing to help.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I've thought about an airboat every day of my life but can't pull the trigger on one yet because I hear the maintenance is ridiculous, the cost of running one is very expensive, and you always need to replace or repair something. You know what BOAT stands for? Bust Out Another Thousand. Lol plus finding a good one for a decent price here in Utah is hard to do. I dunno. I'd love to have one. But it's just more logical and economical to own a mud boat right now. (for now) I think I've ran on less than 20 dollars worth of gas all season in my mud motor...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I have rode in a Jon boat that had a fan on the back. Huge mistake. The **** boat got turned sideways and the mud stopped it in a snap. I went flying out the side and slide on the mud. To me a Jon boat with a fan on it is a death trap waiting to happen!!! Come up with a budget of what you willing to spend and dang near double it. Then you are ready for an airboat.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Airboats are way fun, but they are ridiculously expensive to run and maintain. I burn out about $40.00 per trip in fuel (if I don't go very far). On Sunday, I spent half the day re-welding broken parts on the boat caused by the ice over the last few weeks. Ice tears boats up in a big way. I've replaced two thermostats this season (the thermostat on my motor is on the side, so you dump out most of your antifreeze each time). I've changed the oil 3 times (the oil filters are $20.00 each, and it takes 5 quarts of oil). Last year my starter broke (literaly broke in two) and the starter is $400.00. I bought a used one from a Corvette Recycler for $200.00 and it broke in half on the first trip out. I had it welded back together and took the other starter to Chic Armature for re-build ($300.00). The list goes on and on. On top of all that, it is just as crowded outside the dikes as it is inside the WMA on most days. This is due to the very few places left on the lake with huntable marsh. Being a foot soldier is looking better and better the more I think about it! 
R


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

Crap guys - you're scaring me bigtime! But you all make sense. I would like to take a ride on one, but maybe it's not in the cards after all...


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Join us this spring on our nesting project...you can grip-n-grin with a bunch of us that are foolish enough to risk financial ruin by owning and operating an airboat!
R


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

If my wife really knew how much $$ I have spent on the boat she would leave me!!! Let's just say that it's tousands more than what I told her it would be...


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

They can be expensive. But they also can be as cheap (to degree) or as expensive as you want to make it.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I think a beginning duck hunter would be better served to spend some time in the marsh with a small jon boat, or even foot it for a while. Simply to get a better feel for the marsh. Experience gained there can be invaluable when you are able to access more of the marsh, be it on a airboat or whatever. Just getting to know the birds and how things work first will lead to more successful (whatever your personal definition may be) hunts in the future.

That being said, airboats are a kick in the pants, and used wisely, are the pinnacle of marsh access, in my opinion.

Good luck,
Kev


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

An Airboat is the best thing I have ever spent money on! That being said I have spent way too much, pissed my wife off way too many times and have had way too much fun! I bought my boat 5 years ago and in 5 years there has not been a year I haven't spent less than a grand!! My boat an't no caddilac but she gets me almost everywhere I want to go. The biggest thing I have learned is an Airboat doesn't get u more ducks! Good luck in your decision!

TB


----------

